# Archlord Connection problems!



## Arjeen (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having trouble connecting to Archlord. I used to be able to connect but this weekend it stopped connecting and I get this message every time I start it up:

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1486/arclordlv3.jpg

My firewall is allowing Archlord and the client to connect so it's not that. I even turned my firewall off and it didn't work. Help would be really appreciated!

Cheers,
-Arjeen


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Arjeen and welcome to TSF,

Have you allowed the game through your modem/router's firewall?
Also what Anti-Virus scanner are you using?


----------

